# OS head tubes and headset options



## jocko (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm planning to use Paragon's OS headtube on the next project (44mm ID). If using a 1 1/8" steerer fork, it appears that all of the lower cup options are zero stack? But I see regular lower cup options if using a tapered steerer. Wondering if there is a headset option for a 1 1/8" straight steerer that uses a regular (non zero stack / integrated) cup? Trying to figure out head tube / down tube clearance and would be nice to have one style of headset to plan around. Thanks.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Cane creek offers what you need.
https://www.bikeradar.com/news/arti...red-steerers-in-some-1-18in-head-tubes-25275/


----------



## jocko (Apr 29, 2005)

Right, so the lower cup for tapered is "traditional", but for a straight 1 1/8" steerer are all the lower cups zero stack? I'm planning for fork clearance and need to know if I have to plan for a zero stack lower if using a 1 1/8" steerer. Would be nice to find a traditional lower for 1 1/8" so that it's the same for 1 1/8" and tapered.


----------



## shoo (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not believe anyone makes a 1 1/8 non zero stack for 44mm ID, both Chris King and Cane Creek make standard headset cups that will work with 1 1/8 straight for a 49mm (1.5) headtube. My experience is that 44mm is designed as a Zero Stack set up but has the versatility to use a tapered fork with a traditional (special) lower cup.



jocko said:


> I'm planning to use Paragon's OS headtube on the next project (44mm ID). Wondering if there is a headset option for a 1 1/8" straight steerer that uses a regular (non zero stack / integrated) cup? Trying to figure out head tube / down tube clearance and would be nice to have one style of headset to plan around. Thanks.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

jocko said:


> Right, so the lower cup for tapered is "traditional", but for a straight 1 1/8" steerer are all the lower cups zero stack? I'm planning for fork clearance and need to know if I have to plan for a zero stack lower if using a 1 1/8" steerer. Would be nice to find a traditional lower for 1 1/8" so that it's the same for 1 1/8" and tapered.


The 44mm became common as the standard size for Zero Stack head tubes. It was only years later that some very smart and resourceful framebuilders realized that an external cup to fit the same bore would allow a 1.5" steerer to fit. Because the development followed that progression I don't think you'll find any companies that went back to produce an external 1+1/8" cup

_However_ certain 1.5" cups can be used with a reducer crown race that adapts a 1+1/8" steerer to work in the larger bearing.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Use a tall baseplate*

For people who I have done similar bikes for (ie, 44mm head tube, but running a 1 1/8 fork for the time being) we've settled on using a +7mm King crown race with the inset/zerostack lower cup. This gets you *very close* to the same lower stack height (about 12mm, I think?) as a standard external bearing cup. It does look weird, but great for a bike that needs to be future-proof/taper compatible.

Ventana still makes and sells the +7 baseplates. King sells a +5.

Next option (also pretty easy) would be to take a 1.5"-1.125" aluminum adapter shim (easy to get almost anywhere) and turn it down to fit the 44mm ID head tube, then press your normal 1 1/8" lower cup into that.

To my knowledge, there is no 44mm standard lower cup for 1 1/8 that is not zerostack/inset.

-Walt


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

It looks like Chris King will offer a standard 1-1/8" "Devo" baseplate for their InSet 7 headsets with a lower external cup.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> To my knowledge, there is no 44mm standard lower cup for 1 1/8 that is not zerostack/inset.
> 
> -Walt


Nukeproof offer one. a 44IESS - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=nukeproof+44


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a CaneCreek race that allows you to use the 12mm stack lower cup with a 1.125" steer tube. Crown races like that have been availble since day 1 of 1.5" steer tubes.

pn# BAA0463A

There is also a 40 series topcap for the ZS top cup that gives you +13mm of stack height up top for similar aesthetics to a non-integrated headtube

The only thing CC doesn't offer a cup for is a straight 1.5" steer tube.
Any other combination you could imagine is covered by their 40 series of headset cups.

You can see the lower cup in action here-


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

SuspectDevice said:


> There is a CaneCreek race that allows you to use the 12mm stack lower cup with a 1.125" steer tube.


Yup, yup.

Cane Creek shipped me both the 1.5 bearing/race combo as well as the 1.125 in case I needed to mount up a non-tapered fork to my new frame (tapered fork shown).










They also sent me the taller bearing cover as well.


----------

